# Parking fine, anyone else ??



## meseta (Jan 12, 2009)

Dubai Mall around mid December. We parked in the private car park and due to everyone else parking across 1 or 1.5 parking places I parked in the only available space around. When we cam back to the car, there was a parking ticket on the screen. Private car park - police parking ticket ? I know it's the UAE where anything can happen, but in a private car park ? 

I went along to the Traffic Police near Terminal 2 and was told I could contest ot but I would need to speak Arabic in court, or just pay 200 odd aed. 

It seems daft to me.

Has anyone else had this sort of thing ? 

They should be out there catching the boy racers without insurance and the tail gaters etc..............

Meseta.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

its a disgrace

the parking is awful, cars are in the bays for weeks. then I park on a side street that has no signs on it and get a parking ticket. 

the driving is rediculous, the beeping is rediculous. 

but end of the day just pay the fine


----------

